# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển - Nhân viên thiết kế nội thất vẽ 3D Tp. HCM

## noithatkimanh

Mô tả công việc:

Nhân viên thiết kế vẽ 3D sản phẩm nội thất
CÔNG TY TNHH NỘI THẤT KIM ANH SÀI GÒN (VN
Vị trí tuyển dụng ; Nhân viên thiết kế vẽ 3D sản phẩm nội thất
Chức vụ ; Nhân viên thiết kế
Số năm kinh nghiệm ; 3 trở lên đúng chuyên ngành thiết kế kiến trúcthiết kế nội thất công trình
Ngành nghề ; Kiến trúc-TK nội thất
Yêu cầu bằng cấp; Đại học
Hình thức làm việc; Bán thời gian cố định
Yêu cầu giới tính; Nam/nữ
Địa điểm làm việc; Tp. HCM
Yêu cầu độ tuổi; Không yêu cầu
Mức lương; Thỏa thuận
Số lượng cần tuyển; 5 người
Mô tả công việc
- Dựng hình 3D sản phẩm đồ gỗ nhập khẩu, theo kích thước thực tế. 
(Sản phẩm sẵn có). 
- Công việc chi tiết sẽ được trao đổi thêm trong quá trình phỏng vấn.
Quyền lợi được hưởng
Thỏa thuận
Yêu cầu khác
-Chuyên ngành: dựng hình 3D sản phẩm nội thất
- Ưu tiên những người có kinh nghiệm, biết làm việc nhóm.
Hồ sơ bao gồm
- CV gửi trực tiếp qua mail tiêu đề : \"Họ tên - Ứng tuyển cộng tác viên vẽ 3D sản phẩm nội thất\".
-Bản vẽ 3D một số sản phẩm đã dựng
- Khi đến phỏng vấn mang theo 1 bộ hồ sơ photo bao gồm:
- Thông tin nhân sự, bảng kê quá trình làm việc, kinh nghiệm làm việc
- Sơ yếu lý lịch
- CMTND
- Bằng cấp chứng chỉ có liên quan
- Ảnh 4x6
- Giấy khám sức khỏe
- Sổ hộ khẩu
- Đơn xin việc
Lưu ý: Công ty không hoàn trả lại hồ sơ với những ứng viên không đạt yêu cầu.
Chỉ những hồ sơ đạt tiêu chuẩn mới được mời tham dự phỏng vấn.
Hạn nộp Hồ sơ ; 31/09/2015
Hình thức nộp hồ sơ ; Trực tiếp
Người liên hệ ; Ms Thu
Địa chỉ liên hệ ; CÔNG TY TNHH NỘI THẤT KIM ANH SÀI GÒN (VN)
Địa chỉ: Số 95 Lê Văn Khương, Ấp 5, Đông Thạnh, Hóc Môn, Tp. HCM
Email liên hệ ;noithatkimanh1@gmail.com
Điện thoại liên hệ ; 0969 558 662
Tên công ty ; CÔNG TY TNHH NỘI THẤT KIM ANH SÀI GÒN
Địa chỉ ; Số 95 Lê Văn Khương, Ấp 5, Đông Thạnh, Hóc Môn, Tp. HCM
Điện thoại; 0969 558 662 (08) 3711.2994
               GIỚI THIỆU VỀ CÔNG TY
CÔNG TY TNHH NỘI THẤT KIM ANH SÀI GÒN
ĐKKD : 0311467238 - Ngày cấp 5/1/2012 Cấp bởi sở kế hoạch đầu tư Tp. HCM
Có xưởng sản xuất, thành lập tháng 10 năm 2001. chúng tôi sản xuất và bán hàng trực tiếp, không qua trung gian
 NỘI THẤT KIM ANH hoạt động tronh lĩnh vực:
Tư vấn thiết kế nội thất, thi công đồ gỗ nội thất gia đình, văn phòng làm việc, nhà hàng, khách sạn, bar, cafe, karaoke... Ngoài ra,
 NỘI THÂT KIM ANH còn có các hoạt động về các dịch vụ mua, bán, và cho thuê bất động sản
Ra đời với đội ngũ nhân viên thiết kế, kỹ thuật giàu kinh nghiệm sáng tạo và luôn tâm huyết với nghề để tạo ra những mẫu thiết kế sản phẩm hoàn hảo nhất.
Chất lượng sản phẩm và yêu cầu của khách hàng được đặt lên hàng đầu, một giải pháp hoàn hảo về đồ gỗ trang trí nội thất với vẻ đẹp tự nhiên, để khách hàng luôn tự hào về tính thẩm mỹ và sự lựa chọn đúng đắn của mình. Vì vậy, đến với NỘI THẤT KIM ANH quý khách hàng sẽ thực sự cảm thấy hài lòng khi sử dụng dịch vụ và sản phẩm của công ty. Mang đến sự hài hoà tiện nghi cho môi trường sống và làm việc của bạn.

----------

